# bloating and sex



## gth5612 (Feb 26, 2002)

Please help! Are there any other women out there with the same problem as me? Some times during sex I get a pain in my lower abdomen, and then afterwards I am very bloated and full of wind! Is this due to IBS?. I would be very gratefull of any responses!I have also posted this message on the "bloating,gas" board.I'm new to the site and after looking at it more I thought that my message was best put here!!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

I have experienced this, but I've always thought that it was the position that we were in that caused air to enter. Lying on my stomach seems to be one of those positions.


----------

